# my growing collection of gm5400t, gm8400m, and gm8500m amps



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

all of these either need mosfet replacements, opamp replacements, or both.

p250a mosfets and im unsure of the opamps.

what would some suitable replacements be?


----------

